# programa o simulacion de mecanica



## emofer1 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hola.

Necesito un programa o bien simulador de lo siguiente: sabiendo las vueltas de un motor colocar unos engranajes y calcular los dientes de los engranajes que se necesitan para hacer la reductora necesaria para que a la salida tengamos 2 vueltas o 10 por minuto.

Me he explicado bien?

Saludos


----------



## ciri (Nov 20, 2007)

Para eso  no se necesita un programa..
Con cálculos muy simples (por las dudas recuerdo, foro de "electrónica" jaja chiste, cubrimos todos los rubros que se puedan cubrir, e visto comentarios hasta de cocina)

Acá hay de todo un poco..

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Engranajes

Si no alcanza, explico un poco más..


----------

